# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الايات الخمس الاولى من سورة البقرة  بقلم فالح الحجية الكيلاني

## فالح الحجية

*من سورة البقرة      * *  بقلم فالح الحجية** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                                * 


*((  الم *. ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه ــ هدى للمتقين .* الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون *. والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخرة هم يوقنون .* أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون .* ))* 

*سورة  البقرة آية 1 ــ5*

*الحمد لله\**           الايات فاتحة سورة البقرة الايات من 1 ــ 5 وألم ثلاثة حروف من حروف الهجاء التي جاءت في اوائل  عدد غير قليل من سور القرآن الكريم وقد فسرها بعض العلماء بأنها تعجيز للعرب وهم أئمة الفصاحة وقوة البلاغة العربية في الايتان يمثل كتاب الله تعالى ــ  القرآن الكريم ــ  قوة وفصاحة وعلما ودراية واسلوبا وأدبا وحكما وصياغة وقد نزل في حروف لغتهم ..وفسرها اخرون بانها سر  من  الاسرار الالهية   ولاشك ان فواتح السور  يعد  مغلقا  حتى الان  على االبشرية  وقد حاول بعض المستشرقين  سبر اغوارها ومعرفةاسرارها الا انهم عجزوا عن ذلك  وضلوا  سبيل الرشاد  فاجاؤوا باراء  بعيدة عن الحق  فمن قائل منهم  انها ليست من القران الكريم في شيء  وانما هي رموز لمجموعات من المصاحف لاوائل المعلمين  وهذا الراي راي المستشرق نولديك في كتابه تاريخ القران  وكذلك المستشرقان  نول وشفيلد بينما رد عليهم  المستشرق لوت  وغور  بانه  لايعقل  ان المسلمين وخاصة الاتقياء منهم  الذين نسخوا المصاحف ان يضيوفوا اليها حرفا واحدا من انفسهم  ويضيفوا الى كلام الله تعالى  ماليس  منه  او ان يقروا اضافة أي شيء في المصحف الشريف وقد وردت   الحروف المتقطعة في فواتح السور   في تسع وعشرين سورة وفي جملتها –أي هذه الحروف – اربعة عشر حرفا من الحروف الهجائية صيغت في اربعة عشر سورة من السور القرانية  المختلفة هي ( ص ق ن   ط ه يس الم حم  الر  طسم المر  كهيعص و حمعسق ) وذهب بعض شيوخ الاسلام الى االقول بان اسم الله الاعظم يكمن في هذه الحروف وهوالاسم الذي اذا سئل الله تعالى به اجاب كما ورد في الاثر الاطيب  فمن  المعتقد انه اسم جامع لمعاني اسماء الله الحسنى  وهو سلطان الاسماء كلها فلو حذفت  منه اللام اصبح – اله-  واذا حذفت اللامين نطق –اه -  واذا حذفت  منه  الالف واللامين  نطق به-  ه-  وهواسم ناطق من اسماء الذات العلية  وجامع لجميع الاسماء  وكلها متعلق به  واذا حذفت اللام والهاء منه  نطق به –ال – وهواسم سرياني ذوعظمة شديدة في اللغة السريانية      ويرى بعضهم ان اسم الله تعالى  الاعظم صالح لشفاء جميع الامراض النفسية والجسدية  ومن استخدمه ايضا  يكون في عمل الطاعات وصالح الاعمال نفعنا به الله تعالى واياكم اجمعين                                                                 * 
*           فالقرآن الكريم نزل على الحبيب المصطفى لهداية الناس الى الطريق السوي والمهديون فيه هم المتقون وهم الذين عملوا الصالحات من الاعمال الخيرة التي أمر الله تعالى أتباعها وألزمهم القيام بها . لذلك وصفهم الله تعالى بأنهم يؤمنون بالغيب والغيب مالم يدركه البصر ولا يحسه البشر من السمعيات وغيرها كالبعث والروح والحساب يوم القيامة . فهم يقيمون الصلاة التي فرضها الله تعالى على عبادة المؤمنين في أوقاتها وأحوالها وخصائصها وفروضها وسننها وكذلك وصفهم بأنهم ينفقون مما أنعم الله عليهم من الخير وما اعطاهم الله تعالى من الارزاق والاموال والنعم .. فهولاء الذين اهتدوا بهداية القرآن وأمنو بالغيب وأقاموا الصلاة حق قيامها وأنفقوا من نعم الله تعالى على غيرهم من الفقراء من الفقراء والمساكين وأخرجوا حق الله فيه من زكاة وصدقة وخير . ثم أنهم يؤمنون بكل ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الاسلام في القرآن الكريم  وهو الكتاب الذي انزله الله تعالى على محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )  او ما انزل على الانبياء صلى الله عليهم وسلم في الكتب المنزلة مثل التوراة والانجيل والزبور قبل التحريف فهولاء هم الذين يستظلهم الله في ظله يوم القيامة ووصفهم بأنهم أصحاب الجنة  فهم المفلحون وهم الفائزون بها يوم القيامة والمتمتعون بنعيمها* *الذي لاينتهي ولا ينضب...*
* وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

* فالح الحجية الكيلاني*
*العراق \ديالى \ بلدروز*

----------

